# East Friesian Dairy sheep.



## RobinJ (Mar 3, 2012)

I have East Friesian dairy lambs for sale. Ewes and rams. Central Indiana.
e-mail [email protected] or call 765-528-2154


----------



## hstd1999 (Dec 16, 2002)

Wondering if you still have any for sale. If so how much and how many? 
Thanks Eric


----------

